# Hay Bale Blind Plans



## Thumper169 (Jan 11, 2010)

Once you get to this point it kind of all come together and falls into place, it's just a timely build. I built the windows to completly close up the blind that lowered to the bottom, and another window that raises to the top for a shoot through mesh to be mounted to. You can make the windows any size you want depending on what your plans are for it but I used 1/4" steel rod where needed to frame up the windows nice and square. In the windows themselves I used 3/4" square tubing welded to the cattle panel for my 3/4 " plate steel and my hinges to me mounted to, you want to leave a gap for your grass material to fill up and as well as make your windows about 1" bigger all the way around to give the outside apperance a nice clean look.


----------



## Thumper169 (Jan 11, 2010)

Once you get the windows framed up you can add goodies to the inside such as shelves,hangers,foot rests, etc.


----------



## Thumper169 (Jan 11, 2010)

From here its just a matter of wrapping it in a tarp and covering it with grass of your choice, I opted to go with duck blind material for mine but you can use whatever. I wrapped each end leaving about 5-6 inches overlapping the top and then wrapped the top in one full tarp overlapping it about the same on the sides to get it good and water tight. You can use welded wire on top of the tarp to hold your hay or use your imagination and come up with your own idea. 

You will also notice my left window is larger than the rest, well I'm right handed and this was a trouble spot for me with a bow due to me not being able to get a good shot angle out of it I opted to make it larger.

I'm sure I left comething out but just shout if you have any questions


----------



## Thumper169 (Jan 11, 2010)

A few more completed pics


----------



## Thumper169 (Jan 11, 2010)

I also have tan colored mesh ordered to match it better.


----------



## purevisi (Feb 20, 2010)

Very cool nice work


----------



## 0zarks2 (Feb 9, 2007)

That looks great...how do you plan to move it?


----------



## Thumper169 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm planning on securing it to the trailer and wrapping it up tight it tarps and taking it easy.


----------



## REB57 (Feb 12, 2008)

Cool, nice work.


----------



## HCAarchery (Jul 9, 2006)

COOL What kinda money do u have in it.


----------



## Thumper169 (Jan 11, 2010)

Around $300 bucks


----------



## daveswpa (Mar 14, 2006)

*Nice*

what does it weigh?


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

Very nice:thumbs_up


----------



## Dan Belman (Mar 21, 2007)

*Very nice*

It just doesn't get any better than that. nice job! 
Now if you can keep them from eating it before deer season.


----------



## Thumper169 (Jan 11, 2010)

daveswpa said:


> what does it weigh?


 I would guess around 150 pounds, it can easily be picked up by 2 people. I also will be anchoring it to the ground once in place.


----------



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

nice


----------



## hoyt bowhunting (Nov 24, 2004)

Looks great keep that thing away from cows or they will try to eat it. haha :darkbeer:


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

that thing is sweet...


----------



## shawn83 (Sep 30, 2009)

that thing is awsome!!! how long did it take to build?


----------



## Thumper169 (Jan 11, 2010)

shawn83 said:


> that thing is awsome!!! how long did it take to build?


 I would be scared to say for sure but many many hours, longest build to date..


----------



## 06hoythunter (Apr 5, 2009)

great write up I have pretty much everything i would need to make something like this minus the grass material great job


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

really nice blind!!


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

man that is sweet!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theje (Apr 12, 2007)

Where did you get the panels at?:smile:


----------



## Crappiewizard (Jul 29, 2014)

I must make one of these MASTERPIECES!!!!


----------



## grimmsterdad (Jul 28, 2014)

What an amazingly creative idea! Kudos!


----------



## DnH_Scents (Sep 3, 2014)

Creative and nicely done.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

super legit!


----------



## Gobblergetter23 (Mar 11, 2009)

This puts mine to shame other than I only have about $90 in mine >>http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2321589

Heck of a Job. I have also heard of people using erosion resistant mats (Woven straw) as a covering
Whats it weigh?


----------



## soybean81 (Jun 3, 2012)

tag for later


----------

